# Anyone ever try heat pressing laminate pouches?



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone ever try heat pressing laminate pouches? I don't have any I can experiment with or I'd have tried it already.


----------



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

I ordered some 5mil laminate and gave it a shot on both 20lb copy paper and 65 lb cover. It worked at 300F for 10 seconds.


----------

